# Goodbye, Frosty



## LuvaBun (Jan 13, 2008)

My little budgie, Frosty, passed away last night. He had been with us for nearly 14 years, and outlived all our other pets 

Frosty, you were such a sweetheart. You made friends with everyone, whether 2 or four legged, furred, feathered or skin. Although you never flew after one year, you used to play in your little area above the curtains. Then, you would drop down onto the floor (often landing near a suprised bunny), and up the ladder to your cage. Perry would follow you to make sure you made it OK.

You were always such a happy little soul, singing and chirping away - sometimes so loud we couldn't hear the TV. And you would often sit on our shoulder or head as we went around the house. We will all miss you so much, especially Snowy, who fell in love with you as soon as she saw you. 

We buried him in the garden, next to Tufty, who was his friend for 8 years. God Bless, Frosty, fly free at The Bridge 






Frosty








Fosty and Tufty

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Jan 13, 2008)

Aww Jan,i'm sorry to hear about Frosty....he was such a pretty little bird.

He had such a long and wonderful life with you

Fly free little Frosty

:hug:


----------



## f_j (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry Jan. He was beautiful and it sounds like he had a beautiful personality too. What a lucky guy, to have a nice long life with you. Rest in peace Frosty.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 13, 2008)

What a beautiful little birdie. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ringer (Jan 13, 2008)

Awwww Frosty looks like out parakeetFluffy who we lost after 13 years. He joined his cagemate Blueberry at the bridge. She was so special too. I know both of them welcomed Frosty and they are all flying around the bridge keeping the bunnies safe and happy with their little chirpy songs.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh no - Jan I'm so so sorry.:tears2:

Fly free little guy.ink iris:


----------



## RexyRex (Jan 14, 2008)

He was a beautiful little bird, he looked like the sky. :rainbow:


----------



## FallingStar (Jan 15, 2008)

Awww. He was so beautiful little guy.  Fly free Frosty. :rainbow:


*hugs* to you and I'm sorry for your loss of your birdie.:tears2:



Karlee:bunnyangel:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 15, 2008)

Jan,

I'm very sorry about Frosty, so gorgeous:hug:.

RIP Frosty, may you fly free in complete happiness:rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your kind comments :hug:

I have to say, it's so quiet without him here . Snowy is doing OK, eating, chirping and flying around - she was with him when he passed so she knows he has gone.

Thanks again

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 15, 2008)

It just amazes me to know how old he was. That's a great life for a budgie isn't it?

He was so pretty. I used to have a blue one when I was a kid.

I'm so sorry you lost him, but I am happy his friend was there with him and that he had such a long and happy life there with you.


----------



## m.e. (Jan 15, 2008)

What a sweet, beautiful little bird :hug: 

Fly free, Frosty :rainbow:


----------



## stinky12 (Mar 21, 2008)

jan 
im so sorry to hear about frosty 
was that the bird you saved or was that the other one 
wat a beautiful bird 
by the way its varna 
ive got a new email address so delete my tiscali one 
love varna xxxxxx
lucy is great still nibberling at my feet


----------



## trailsend (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm sorry about your Frosty. :rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can almost picture Frosty sitting on Buck's shoulder at the bridge - making sure all the new bunnies check in or something....

Peg


----------

